# medyczne: sterylny a jałowy



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Czy sterylny to to samo, co jałowy? Jeśli opatrunek albo inny element wyposażenia apteczki nie jest sterylny, ale jest czysty / nowy / z zamkniętej paczki, to czy jest na to nazwa?


----------



## zaffy

Jałowość – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## grassy

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> Czy sterylny to to samo, co jałowy? Jeśli opatrunek albo inny element wyposażenia apteczki nie jest sterylny, ale jest czysty / nowy / z zamkniętej paczki, to czy jest na to nazwa?


Ja powiedziałbym na to 'sterylny'. Z okreslenien 'jalowy' w tym kontekście sie rzadko spotykam, jeżeli w ogóle.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Na opakowaniach środków opatrunkowych widuję "jałowa". Widocznie to synonim.


----------



## zaffy

O gazach zawsze słyszę, że jałowe a nie sterylne.


----------



## grassy

Może nigdy gazy w życiu nie kupiłem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jałowy to stare polskie słowo oznaczające "nie dający plonów, potomstwa". Wygląda na to, że w czasach purystycznej polonizacji języka podczepiono do niego znaczenie "sterylny" w sensie "wolny od drobnoustrojów", ale słowo "sterylny" zwyciężyło będąc bardziej jednoznaczne.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

Zwyciężyło w mowie, a mi chodzi o język pisany - np. na stronach farmaceutycznych wszędzie widzę _jałowy _i _wyjałowiony_. Interesowała mnie bardziej druga część mojego pytania (jak nazywa się niesterylne ale czyste), ale dziękuję wszystkim za podpowiedzi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Z tego co wiem, to lekarze używają terminu "sterylny".


----------



## jasio

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> jak nazywa się niesterylne ale czyste


Czy chodziło Ci o "niesterylny" albo "niejałowy"? Widziałem obydwa określenia. Np tu:

Gaza jałowa i niejałowa – czym się różnią? - Poradnik Apteki Gemini
Czym różni się sterylny pojemnik na mocz od niesterylnego? - Poradnik Apteki Gemini


----------



## anubisowicz

Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny said:


> Czy sterylny to to samo, co jałowy? Jeśli opatrunek albo inny element wyposażenia apteczki nie jest sterylny, ale jest czysty / nowy / z zamkniętej paczki, to czy jest na to nazwa?


W szpitalu mamy dwa różne magazyny na sprzęt sterylny i niesterylny.
Niesterylny przeważnie jest jałowy, czyli po prostu czysty, ale nie ma problemu jeśli by miał kontakt z powietrzem, albo by się go dotknęło ręką i używa się go zwykle na zewnątrz ciała. Przykład: pieluchy, pojemniki na mocz, maseczki, rury do respiratora, wzierniki do ucha, patyczki do zaglądania do gardła.
Sprzęt sterylny jest pakowany w atmosferze ochronnej (filtrowane powietrze) i używa się go głównie do zabiegów. Przykład: rękawice chirurgiczne, ostrza do skalpela, cewniki, igły i rury do kroplówek.


----------



## Chrzaszcz Saproksyliczny

A to mi zabiłeś ćwieka, bo to by znaczyło że "jałowy" nie musi być "sterylny".


----------

